# ? For Pop-Up Camper Owners (Part II)



## kunnekamper (Apr 29, 2009)

Good Day!
First and foremost I would like to thank all of you who responded to my first set of question (~60 from various Camping & Hunting forums) . Your responses were encouraging and enlightening. Thank you! I hope you don’t mind me asking you all to help clarify your responses.

The following is a list of “deciding factors” you and your fellow forum readers contributed to in your original response:

Set up time
Separate Sleeping quarters (parents from children)
Running Water
Ready to Go – Popup is always packed with camping gear. Participants need only to pack cloths and food
Off the Ground (Sleeping Conditions)
Off the Ground (Dryer Conditions)
More room
Inclement Weather: Usage – Usable space, food prep, consumption, card playing when it is raining
Inclement Weather: Take Down
Heat
General Comfort
Extend the Camping Season
Amenities: Electric, Stove, Refrigerator, Sink Potty, etc
Air-conditioning.
 
A) Please choose the top 4 and no more than 5 that are the MOST important to you and your crew

B) I would like you to prioritize your list in the following way: You are given 100 points to prioritize these selections. Which one is the most important? Which one is the least important? What are their relative values? With the sum of them all being 100
a. Example:
i. Set up time 10 credits
ii. Off the Ground (Sleeping Conditions) 30 credits
iii. Off the Ground (Dryer Conditions) 40 credits
iv. Inclement Weather: Usage 20 credits
b. In this case my top 4 are listed and the most important is “Off the Ground (Dryer Conditions)” and is the most important and set up time is the least.
.
C) How many camping days have you averaged in the last two or three years

D) What additional gear do you bring with you, how many?
a. Bicycles
b. Boat
c. Canoe
d. Kayak
e. ATV
f. Motor Cycles
g. Horses
h. Other

Thanks again for ALL your help
KunneKamper


----------

